# What engine oil for Bolens Artic



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello everybody,

Here comes some questions from Sweden. i just bought my self a Snowblower, a Bolens Artic 70 in very good condition. since i didn´t get any manual with it i found one on ebay in US, and bought it and recieved it today. sadly it is just stated in the manual that i should look in the engines manual which oil quality it should be.

since i don´t have this manual i ask here, does anyone know which oil it should be in this engine, and how much?

a wild guess would be a mineral 10w30, but please let me know if anyone have a bolens engine manual.

Regards, Henrik


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

If it has a Tecumseh engine, most times either towards the top of the flywheel cover or near the throttle linkage is a sticker that lists the oil to use. IIRC 5W30 is indicated for most of them.

For a manual, try doing a google search on "Tecumseh manual pdf" and you'll get a number of hits.
Check this one out, think that's the one I have and downloaded it from here:
TECUMSEH SERVICE REPAIR MANUAL 3HP TO 11HP 4 CYCLE L HEAD FLAT HEAD ENGINES 692509 pdf free ebook download from www.mymowerparts.com


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

From the Tecumseh 4 cycle overhead valve engines technicians handbook…

ENGINE OIL
TECUMSEH FOUR CYCLE ENGINES REQUIRE THE USE OF A CLEAN, HIGH QUALITY DETERGENT
OIL. Be sure original container is marked: A.P.I. service "SF" thru "SJ" or "CD".
TECUMSEH RECOMMENDS USING ONE OF THE FOLLOWING FOUR CYCLE OILS THAT ARE SPECIALLY
FORMULATED TO TECUMSEH SPECIFICATIONS.
DO NOT USE SAE10W40 OIL.
FOR SUMMER (Above 320 F) (0oC) USE SAE30 OIL. PART #730225
Use SAE30 oil in high temperature, high load applications. Using multigrade oil may increase oil consumption.
FOR WINTER (Below 320F) (0oC) USE SAE5W30 OIL. PART #730226
(SAE 10W is an acceptable substitute.)
(BELOW 00F (-18oC) ONLY): SAE 0W30 is an acceptable substitute.
NOTE: For severe, prolonged winter operation of HH120 model, SAE10W oil is recommended.
Capacities
Engine Model Oz. ml.
OHH,OHSK 50-70 21 630
OVRM 40 - 6.75 21 630
OVRM105 & 120 21 630
OHSK80 - 100 26 720
OHM, OHSK 110* - 130 32 960
OVM 120, OVXL 120, 125 32 960
OHV 11 - 13 without oil filter 32 960
OHV 11 - 13 with filter 39 1170
OHV 13.5 - 17 without oil filter 55 1650
OHV 13.5 -17 2 1/4" filter (part # 36563) 62 1860
OHV 13.5 -17 2 5/8" filter (part # 36262) 64 1920
* NOTE: Model OHSK110 with a spec. of 221000 and up, have a capacity of 26 oz. (720 ml.)
2
SHORT BLOCK IDENTIFICATION TAG
SERIAL NUMBER
SBV- 564A
SER 5107
3
Oil Change Intervals: Change the oil after the first two (2) hours of operation and every 25 hours thereafter
(OHH & OHSK50-130, OHV13.5-17 every 50 hours), or more often if operated under dusty or dirty conditions.
If the engine is run less than 25 hours per year, change the oil at least once per year.
NOTE: The oil filter (if equipped) requires changing every 100 hours or more often if operated under dusty or
dirty conditions.
Oil Check: Check the oil each time the equipment is used or every five (5) hours of operation. Position the
equipment so the engine is level when checking the oil.
CAUTION: Remove the spark plug wire before doing any service work on the engine.
Oil Change Procedure: Locate the oil drain plug. On some units this plug is located below the deck
through the bottom of the mounting flange. Other units drain at the base of the engine above the deck or
frame. On some rotary mower applications, where access to the drain plug is restricted by the equipment, it
may be necessary to drain the oil by tipping the mower in a position that would allow the oil to drain out of the
fill tube.
On units that the drain plug is accessible, remove the plug and allow the oil to drain into a proper receptacle.
Always make sure that drain oil is disposed of properly. Contact your local governing authorities to find
a waste oil disposal site.
Once the oil is drained, reinstall the drain plug and fill the engine with new oil to the proper capacity.


----------



## busgraab (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello again, thanks for the help! i took a better look on the engine and there it was a sign which stated that it should be SAE5w20 oil

since the blower is quite old i assume that i should ude a good old fashion mineral oil, and not a syntetic oil?

the engine give me a little bit of black smoke just when i start it, and of what i have heard syntetic oils can make this happen. i assume this engine was designed when there only was mineral oils around?

when i googled the internet it seems like the artic 70 came 1969. does anyone know for how long the made them, i´m a little bit curious about the age of it?

regards, Henrik


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Smoking*

There could be both carboning in hte engine along with an improperly adjusted carb.
Here's a thread I put together on decarboning an engine: Evaluating a used engine
There are numerous articles on rebuilding carbs. I suspect between the 2, that will resolve your issues. One thing to be careful on if you pull the head is to soak the headbolts first to insure to your best ability that they come out rather than break off.


----------

